# New Kindle coming in August - with wifi only option



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/28/new-amazon-kindle-announced-139-wifi-only-version-and-189-3g/

I think the wifi only option is quite valid. I have wifi at home, work, my parents place, etc.

The rumor that Amazon will be giving Prime customers free Kindles is getting closer to a possibility.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

WiFi is good. Will it support multiple secure WiFi locations?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I like my Kindle a lot. It's a much better reading device than a cell phone. Now, I have the original Kindle, and wouldn't upgrade, but I would recommend the device for anyone who reads a lot.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I had a Kindle before the iPad and liked it. I might buy the new one because its so cheap and great for reading outdoors. I would think the new Kindle would be a nice addon to an iPad if you will be reading on the beach or something.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I had a Kindle before the iPad and liked it. I might buy the new one because its so cheap and great for reading outdoors. I would think the new Kindle would be a nice addon to an iPad if you will be reading on the beach or something.


I do quite a bit of reading outdoors. I've tried to read on an iPad indoors and it drove me nuts. I can't imagine trying to read a book on it at the beach or out on the back deck.

I think at $139, they might have finally gotten a good price point to be competitive with other readers and the iPad.

However, I have to wonder how viable a stand alone e-reader will be. It seems most people want color touch screens.

If someone comes out with a non-glare display, color touch screen, with great contrast for text on a page, and apps aplenty that might make things like the Kindle and the Nook obsolete.

Can you have a touch screen with a matte finish like the Kindle's? :scratchin

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You probably can, but not for $139.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You probably can, but not for $139.


Good point. 

I once thought $99 would be the point that would secure the Kindle's future but I think $139 may be close enough to keep it going for years to come.

Mike


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What my battle plan is to wait until Thanksgiving, then order one during black Friday. The price will be even lower then.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark Holtz said:


> What my battle plan is to wait until Thanksgiving, then order one during black Friday. The price will be even lower then.


That's a good idea but I guess I'm of a different breed.

First, how much lower? Maybe $30? Thanksgiving is a long way away. I don't mind paying the "tax" to play with it 3 months early.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> That's a good idea but I guess I'm of a different breed.
> 
> First, how much lower? Maybe $30? Thanksgiving is a long way away. I don't mind paying the "tax" to play with it 3 months early.


I'm kinda with Mark on this one...only because I'm going to get it for my daughter for Christmas. 

Mike


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anybody know how the "free" 3G actually works? How can there not be a catch?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

coolyman said:


> Does anybody know how the "free" 3G actually works? How can there not be a catch?


Amazon has a contract with Sprint to provide 3G data to all Kindle units.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris is right... I have the original kindle and the 3G networking is great. Of course, the browser isn't so hot but it seems they've addressed that.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Amazon has a contract with Sprint to provide 3G data to all Kindle units.


Actually, the first gen Kindles (throught the first DX release) are Sprint.

The Kindle 2, 3, and international version of the DX and all subsequent versions are AT&T.

I have surfed and even posted with my DX (Sprint). It's pretty dang slow but the interface was originally for getting the books you want from anywhere you want. 

Mike


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My Kindle 2 was stolen last Christmas and I didn't replace it until recently when Amazon came out with the 'new' DX (cheaper and with the graphite finish). I love the thing.

About touch-screens - they add glare. That's one of the things that the white-coat boys in Amazon's labs are working on. Non-glare touch.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

djlong said:


> My Kindle 2 was stolen last Christmas and I didn't replace it until recently when Amazon came out with the 'new' DX (cheaper and with the graphite finish). I love the thing.
> 
> About touch-screens - they add glare. That's one of the things that the white-coat boys in Amazon's labs are working on. Non-glare touch.


Sorry to hear about the theft - happens more than we'd like to think.

One interesting observation I have made on touchscreen-based devices of late....I see more people spending more and more time cleaning off their screens. The other day, I observed one iPad user do it 4 times during a 6 hour "think tank" meeting.

Obviously, the Kindle would have much less need for that, but still...I suspect carrying a cleaning cloth will become commonplace soon in many places.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I enjoy the heck out of my Kindle 2. The new one looks like a nice upgrade. Just can't decide about the 3G. I normally buy and download while at home anyway.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

djlong said:


> My Kindle 2 was stolen last Christmas and I didn't replace it until recently when Amazon came out with the 'new' DX (cheaper and with the graphite finish). I love the thing.
> 
> About touch-screens - they add glare. That's one of the things that the white-coat boys in *Amazon's labs* are working on. Non-glare touch.


It's actually *Lab126'* display lab.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

When they were 200+, I couldn't see getting one of them. I also wasn’t sold on the whole digital book situation. Now that they are coming out with one for $139, I'm pretty much sold. Especially with all the free books that are available. Besides the price, I think what finally pushed me over the edge was when I was putting a birthday list together and I couldn't remember if I had bought a book in a series and sold it when I moved last year; or if I still needed to read that particular book. Since I don’t have limitless space for books around the house, I generally make a run to the used book store once every couple of years. Numerous times in the past, I have found myself wishing I had some of those books back when I start reading a series again. Since the e-readers hold thousands of books, that should be an issue of the past for me. At least I hope it will be.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

klang said:


> I enjoy the heck out of my Kindle 2. The new one looks like a nice upgrade. Just can't decide about the 3G. I normally buy and download while at home anyway.


I'm in the same situation as you, however, this will be my first Kindle and I went with the WiFi only pre-order as I don't see me needing the 3G due to having my iPhone. So the $50 I would have "saved" went toward the new K3 cover w/ Built-in Light.


----------



## uncouth (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a Kindle2, but will be giving that to my mom as soon as my Kindle3 arrives. Went with the wi-fi only option, as it's all I really need. If my mom hadn't been so interested in a Kindle I don't think I'd have upgrade.

I think the next Kindle will be where we see some true innovation. Either way, the competition between the nook, Kindle, iPad, and others has really turned out well for the consumer. Aside from the higher ebook prices from some publishers, of course.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I can see where it might be attractive to save the $50 for Wi-Fi only up-front but I travel too much and would gladly pay the extra $50 to be able to grab a new book wherever I happen to be (with few exceptions). I was a complete skeptic about the Kindle at first and then I bought one for my wife two years ago, now we fight over who gets to use it - not really, she always wins and I have to use my iPod Touch or Droid with the Kindle app. But if we're out by the pool on a bright day the second two options are severely limited compared to the Kindle (not to mention battery life). I may just buy myself one for Christmas - or Labor Day, then we can fight over who gets to use the new one.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't have a Kindle, so this is probably a stupid question, but why is Wi-Fi really needed?

Wouldn't most people just download books ahead of time?

I've thought about getting one, but can't see the advantage of Wi-Fi. Is it just for when you forgot to download books ahead of time, or read more than you though you would on a trip?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I don't have a Kindle, so this is probably a stupid question, but why is Wi-Fi really needed?
> 
> Wouldn't most people just download books ahead of time?
> 
> I've thought about getting one, but can't see the advantage of Wi-Fi. Is it just for when you forgot to download books ahead of time, or read more than you though you would on a trip?


I'm guessing that Amazon must pay AT&T something for accessing their 3G network and supplying Wi-Fi is a way to lower the price.

I ended up pre-ordering the 3G model. I do like to sync up when I'm away just in case I loose or break the thing I'll know where I was in the book.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I don't have a Kindle, so this is probably a stupid question, but why is Wi-Fi really needed?
> 
> Wouldn't most people just download books ahead of time?
> 
> I've thought about getting one, but can't see the advantage of Wi-Fi. Is it just for when you forgot to download books ahead of time, or read more than you though you would on a trip?


Your argument seems to be the reason to have the 3G.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Your argument seems to be the reason to have the 3G.


Or maybe why is wifi needed, just cable sync, like you do an iPod.

It is useful for the subscriptions you can get, magazines and papers etc. They just download automatically every morning, you pick up your Kindle on the way out the door and you have your mornings reading. To me, 3G is less necessary than wifi, especially if you can get connected to wifi networks that require a TOS agreement, like Starbucks.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I really love my International-capable Kindle2. The WiFi thrown in for nothing (new WiFi and International-capable units are the same price as my Int'l only version) and other improvements would be very nice. But, since I already have one, it's not worth the upgrade for me. 

As an aside, I don't think WiFi alone would be sufficient for me. I subscribe to a New York Times 'blog' of "Latest Headline stories" that's updated several times a day and I'm not always in WiFi range -- even though I have it at home and at work. International traveling would also be somewhat of a problem. So, if I didn't already have my Kindle2, I'd be getting the WiFi/International 3g version.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Your argument seems to be the reason to have the 3G.


How so?



dpeters11 said:


> It is useful for the subscriptions you can get, magazines and papers etc. They just download automatically every morning, you pick up your Kindle on the way out the door and you have your mornings reading.


That makes sense, I was only thinking about books.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> How so?
> 
> That makes sense, I was only thinking about books.


Right now all the Kindles have 3G, Whispernet, and you can download content anywhere you can get a celluar signal.

With Wi-Fi you will only be able to download content when you can connect to a Wi-Fi netowrk. The Wi-Fi only Kindle 3 is $40 cheaper than the 3G version.

If you don't mind being tethered to Wi-Fi, you can save a few bucks.

Personally, I like being able to check in on my fourms and downloading content from the beach, but that's just me. 

Mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, I was thinking you'd just connect it to a computer to download books and wouldn't need WiFi or 3G.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> Oh, I was thinking you'd just connect it to a computer to download books and wouldn't need WiFi or 3G.


As far as I know, you can't get content from Amazon through your computer to the Kindle. You can transfer other content though, like PDF's or .mobi files.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Oh, I was thinking you'd just connect it to a computer to download books and wouldn't need WiFi or 3G.


I transfer books back and forth between my Kindle and laptop all the time.

When it's connected the PC sees it as an external drive. I just drag and drop the files.

All my books arrive to my Kindle via 3G (Sprint in this case) but I can move them to my PC to allow for increased storage.

It's not really necessary though. Amazon keeps track of my books and I can re-download them anytime I want, but I prefer to keep my own backups.

You can also use your PC to transfer your books from Amazon if you're outside of a Whispernet service area. In my case that would be outside of Sprints coverage or outside of the US. The current versions are international so you can have wireless connections outside of the US.

Mike


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like Amazon has enough pre-orders for the new Kindles to list them as temporarily sold out and are encouraging you to place your pre-order now in order to "save your place in line". This applies to Graphite and White versions of both the Wi-Fi only and the one with 3G as well. I have been very close to pre-ordering one but this has me thinking I'll wait until they start shipping so I know when I'll get mine - probably the opposite effect than they were hoping for. 

It also makes me wonder if the order volume is off the charts or if they just aren't going to be getting very many in the first batch.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Looks like Amazon has enough pre-orders for the new Kindles to list them as temporarily sold out and are encouraging you to place your pre-order now in order to "save your place in line". This applies to Graphite and White versions of both the Wi-Fi only and the one with 3G as well. I have been very close to pre-ordering one but this has me thinking I'll wait until they start shipping so I know when I'll get mine - probably the opposite effect than they were hoping for.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if the order volume is off the charts or if they just aren't going to be getting very many in the first batch.


Order now and it'll be Sep. 4 or earlier.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Quick question: It's up to six kindles on one account, right? And, a kindle can't be shared across two Amazon.com account, right?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> Looks like Amazon has enough pre-orders for the new Kindles to list them as temporarily sold out and are encouraging you to place your pre-order now in order to "save your place in line". This applies to Graphite and White versions of both the Wi-Fi only and the one with 3G as well. I have been very close to pre-ordering one but this has me thinking I'll wait until they start shipping so I know when I'll get mine - probably the opposite effect than they were hoping for.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if the order volume is off the charts or if they just aren't going to be getting very many in the first batch.


Yeah you had to have yours ordered by 8PM PST on August 1 in order to get yours by the 27th. I waffled on which model to get and finally settled on which one (3G/WiFi) at 4am EST on the 1st so apparently I got my order in under the deadline.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Quick question: It's up to six kindles on one account, right? And, a kindle can't be shared across two Amazon.com account, right?


It's 6 devices, which includes Kindles or devices with the Kindle app (iPhone, iPad, Blackberry etc.

You might want to turn whispersync off, the account remembers which page you were on, and you wouldn't want that with multiple users.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> It's 6 devices, which includes Kindles or devices with the Kindle app (iPhone, iPad, Blackberry etc.
> 
> You might want to turn whispersync off, the account remembers which page you were on, and you wouldn't want that with multiple users.


I commonly read a book on my iPod Touch or Droid while my wife is reading it on her Kindle at the same time. When you first open the book it asks you if you want to sync to the last page read, just say no and you're set. On the flip-side if I am the only one reading the book and I've been reading it on my mobile device and then steal her Kindle for a while I tell it to sync and I pick up exactly where I left off.

I don't believe you can register a Kindle or Kindle app to more than one account. For my wife and I this isn't a problem, we register the devices to her account and have two credit cards on file, if it's something she wants she buys it on her card and vice-versa (not that it would make a big difference if we just bought everything on one card).


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I quit procrastinating today and decided to order my new Kindle (3G + Wi-Fi if you're curious) and all I got was an e-mail telling me they will e-mail me when they have a ship date for me.  

I hope it doesn't take too long or I will regret not just waiting and asking for one for Christmas.

I think I'm going to order the case with the built in retractable reading light - i love that it's part of the case so you always have it and it uses power from the Kindle instead of requiring separate batteries. I wish it worked on K2s because I think my wife would love one as well.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> I quit procrastinating today and decided to order my new Kindle (3G + Wi-Fi if you're curious) and all I got was an e-mail telling me they will e-mail me when they have a ship date for me.


Yep, they sold out a week ago (and referenced a few posts up).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> I quit procrastinating today and decided to order my new Kindle (3G + Wi-Fi if you're curious) and all I got was an e-mail telling me they will e-mail me when they have a ship date for me.
> 
> I hope it doesn't take too long or I will regret not just waiting and asking for one for Christmas.
> 
> I think I'm going to order the case with the built in retractable reading light - i love that it's part of the case so you always have it and it uses power from the Kindle instead of requiring separate batteries. *I wish it worked on K2s *because I think my wife would love one as well.


Sorry, but only the K3 will provide aux port for such gadgets as a cover with a light.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

That's probably why he said "I wish it worked on K2's", instead of "I hope it works on K2's".


But either way, I'm sure he accepts your apology.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure. 
And now you can tell us - you did know that long before getting the K3 in your hands.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Sure.
> And now you can tell us - you did know that long before getting the K3 in your hands.


Yes, I did know (as did he, I'm sure), because right in the title of the product it says: Fits 6" Display, Latest Generation Kindle.

Further down the page it says it again, along with a link that goes to the K2, so you don't really need the K3 in your hands to know this cover won't work with anything else.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

bobukcat said:


> I quit procrastinating today and decided to order my new Kindle (3G + Wi-Fi if you're curious) and all I got was an e-mail telling me they will e-mail me when they have a ship date for me.
> 
> I hope it doesn't take too long or I will regret not just waiting and asking for one for Christmas.
> 
> I think I'm going to order the case with the built in retractable reading light - i love that it's part of the case so you always have it and it uses power from the Kindle instead of requiring separate batteries. I wish it worked on K2s because I think my wife would love one as well.


At this point I wouldn't worry about that e-mail message you received at this point I believe everyone who has ordered one has gotten the same e-mail response regarding shipping dates.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Yep, they sold out a week ago (and referenced a few posts up).


Yeah, I knew they were sold out (that was my post stating so  ) but I hoped they would be able to tell me when it would ship, not just "we'll contact you later when we know...". I'm not complaining, just sharing info in case anyone else is thinking about ordering one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You shouldn't worry so much, I'm pretty sure in matter of a few weeks everyone will get own K3.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

My new K3 with WiFi/3G arrived this afternoon. So far so good. I had some minor glitches (trouble with pages not turning, etc.) for which a few reboots took care of. Other than that I'm absolutely loving it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I just busted the screen on my DX so I'm in the market for a new one. I tried my sisters 6" screen but it's too small for my eyes. I think I'm going to get a new DX.

Mike


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> My new K3 with WiFi/3G arrived this afternoon. So far so good. I had some minor glitches (trouble with pages not turning, etc.) for which a few reboots took care of. Other than that I'm absolutely loving it.


FWIW, David Pogue reviewed it yesterday. He liked it too:

_"[...] the new Kindle offers the best E Ink screen, the fastest page turns, the smallest, lightest, thinnest body and the lowest price tag of any e-reader. It's also the most refined and comfortable."_


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

FWIW the trouble I said I was having turning pages was due to me pressing the wrong button. OOPS.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

There was an ad for the new Kindle on the back cover of Time Magazine this week.

The page is quite readable in the full-size illustration but the number of words displayed on one page is much less than what's in a typical printed book.

My wife, who reads books much more than I do, says there's no point in buying a Kindle as long as she can pick up fairly new books at the local library at no cost. I tend to agree with her.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> There was an ad for the new Kindle on the back cover of Time Magazine this week.
> 
> The page is quite readable in the full-size illustration but the number of words displayed on one page is much less than what's in a typical printed book.
> 
> My wife, who reads books much more than I do, says there's no point in buying a Kindle as long as she can pick up fairly new books at the local library at no cost. I tend to agree with her.


That's the biggest downside of the Kindle, no support for library ebooks. My local library, which is a major one, only has two ecopies of some popular books.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> [...]The page is quite readable in the full-size illustration but the number of words displayed on one page is much less than what's in a typical printed book.


Don't own one, but I'm pretty sure the type size is user selectable, so if you can tolerate smaller print, you'll see more words. Otherwise, what's a few more page turns! :lol:



> My wife, who reads books much more than I do, says there's no point in buying a Kindle as long as she can pick up fairly new books at the local library at no cost. I tend to agree with her.


That's what's holding me up. My county's library system offers loads of "e-books" I can download for free using my library card, but the DRM system they use (Overdrive) is not supported by the Kindle. It is supported by Apple's, Sony's and B&N's e-readers, tho. Can't blame Amazon, I guess, because they want you to buy books from them... but so does B&N!


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

I love mine, and ordered one for a friend's birthday . . . but they are on backorder until mid-September. With every bookstore coming out with its own proprietary reader, I would hope that the Kindle would evolve into a pseudo iPad at some point.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

pseudo iPad is just about right


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steve said:


> Don't own one, but I'm pretty sure the type size is user selectable, so if you can tolerate smaller print, you'll see more words. Otherwise, what's a few more page turns! :lol:
> 
> The type size is user selectable. You can go up to a 40pt font and have various other choices as far as line spacing, etc.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine is due tomorrow. I'm looking forward to checking out the new display. 

Part of the attraction of the Kindle is Instant Gratification. New books downloaded instantly without the need to visit the library or a bookstore.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> There was an ad for the new Kindle on the back cover of Time Magazine this week.
> 
> The page is quite readable in the full-size illustration but the number of words displayed on one page is much less than what's in a typical printed book.
> 
> My wife, who reads books much more than I do, says there's no point in buying a Kindle as long as she can pick up fairly new books at the local library at no cost. I tend to agree with her.


Obviously a personal preference and how much is on a page is important only in so far as one's ability to read it and be comfortable with it. However, you should also know that the font and line spacing is user selectable -- from very large to very small.

Other advantages of the Kindle (and other eReaders) is that you can download new books much quicker and much cheaper than buying them from a bookstore, etc. You can also carry many books on the kindle rather than only one or two at a time. If I get temporarily bored with a book I'm reading, I can very quickly (under a minute) download a different one to read. I also get the daily newspaper downloaded to my Kindle every day. It's all very handy and very convenient.

Again, all of this is personal preference but that's why I love my Kindle.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I know the font size and line spacing can be changed, but the page size on the new Kindle is only 17.28 square inches -- 4.8 by 3.6. The page size, without margins, of a typical library book is 44 square inches -- 8 by 5.5.

And even Pogue mentions page-turning as one of the downsides of the Kindle.

I realize the convenience and instant gratification factor, but you shell out quite a bit of money for that, IMO.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I know the font size and line spacing can be changed, but the page size on the new Kindle is only 17.28 square inches -- 4.8 by 3.6. The page size, without margins, of a typical library book is 44 square inches -- 8 by 5.5.
> 
> And even Pogue mentions page-turning as one of the downsides of the Kindle.
> 
> I realize the convenience and instant gratification factor, but you shell out quite a bit of money for that, IMO.


I don't think anything with eInk is faster at page turning than the Kindle. The iPad is faster, but there are definite downsides as an ebook reader.

There are certainly benefits to an actual book, but there are benefits to the Kindle as well.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I know the font size and line spacing can be changed, but the page size on the new Kindle is only 17.28 square inches -- 4.8 by 3.6. The page size, without margins, of a typical library book is 44 square inches -- 8 by 5.5.
> 
> And even Pogue mentions page-turning as one of the downsides of the Kindle.
> 
> I realize the convenience and instant gratification factor, but you shell out quite a bit of money for that, IMO.


The DX is 5.4" x 7.9" - 42.66 in². Pretty close to the size of the page on a hardcover.

That's one of the reasons I chose the DX. My sister has a Kindle with the 6" screen and it's a little too small...for me that is. 

She likes the size because it travels well in her handbag.

Mike


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I know the font size and line spacing can be changed, but the page size on the new Kindle is only 17.28 square inches -- 4.8 by 3.6. The page size, without margins, of a typical library book is 44 square inches -- 8 by 5.5.


I'm not trying to be difficult but I really don't see the page size of the 'normal' Kindle to be an issue at all. To me, it's similar in size to a paperback. Anyway, if this size is an issue for you, I guess you could get the DX which is larger.



billsharpe said:


> And even Pogue mentions page-turning as one of the downsides of the Kindle.


Personally, I think page turning is pretty similar to how long it takes me to turn a page of a book and not an issue at all. Is it LCD fast? No but then eInk is easier to read in sunlight, so I guess it's a trade-off if one thinks it's slow.



billsharpe said:


> I realize the convenience and instant gratification factor, but you shell out quite a bit of money for that, IMO.


So the positives don't outweigh the price for you. I can see that. They didn't for me either until it dropped below $200. But now, it's worth every penny -- and more.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I don’t think the page turn is slow. It’s as fast as or faster than turning a real page and I can usually get through a book faster on my Kindle DX then with a paper book. The problem is most times we expect some to happen immediately when we press a button. The current versions are supposed to be much faster than my current DX.

I’ve also saved more than the cost of the Kindle in the books. I usually get my favorite authors in hard cover when they’re first release and I can usually get the Kindle version for about half the Wal-Mart price. Despite the initial cost, it has paid for itself in under a year...and my wife likes that I don’t have books laying all over the place any more.  (of course my replacement is gonna be a factor :grin

Not to mention I can listen to some reading music just by plugging my headphones into my Kindle. I don’t need to have my Zune or phone with me to have music. 

Mike


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Since Kindle page turning seems to be an issue for some, here's an article from ZDNet: "Review: My 20 minutes with Amazon's latest Kindle" by Larry Dignan, who says (*emphasis* is mine):



> Page turns. Relative to the Nook, the Kindle page turns are blistering. Amazon treats page turns the way the NFL views 40-yard dash times-you just can't be too fast. Pages turn 20 percent faster than the previous Kindle. *Simply put, the Kindle turns pages faster than I can.* It's instant book gratification. I spent two weeks with the Wi-Fi Nook and found the page turn speed as well as navigation slowness to be an issue.


YMMV


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks to that eInk engineers who develop new fast waveforms.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It turns out that my Kindle DX was still under warranty and they replaced it for nothing even though I'm the one who cracked the screen. 

Dang cool customer service. 

Mike


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> It turns out that my Kindle DX was still under warranty and they replaced it for nothing even though I'm the one who cracked the screen.
> 
> Dang cool customer service.
> 
> Mike


Nice!


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Ordered a Kindle 3 for my wife (I already have a Kindle 2) on Saturday and it will arrive today.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I had ordered a Kindle3 last month and when it was supposed to ship it never got to me. It somehow is still in shipment to FedEx.  I called and got a replacement the next day.  My wife had a Kindle 2 and the new Kindle 3 is faster and I like it better.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

afulkerson said:


> I had ordered a Kindle3 last month and when it was supposed to ship it never got to me. It somehow is still in shipment to FedEx.  I called and got a replacement the next day.  My wife had a Kindle 2 and the new Kindle 3 is faster and I like it better.


My wife has a K2 I bought her last year, I just got in trouble for buying myself the 3rd generation because it's better than hers. Oh well, I guess I know what to get her for Christmas.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> My wife has a K2 I bought her last year, I just got in trouble for buying myself the 3rd generation because it's better than hers. Oh well, I guess I know what to get her for Christmas.


I'm getting one for my daughter for Christmas too. I know when I see it I'm gonna want the new DX version.  :lol:

Mike


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I also bought the new cover with the light that pulls out and is powered by the Kindle itself - I highly recommend it to anyone considering a new Kindle!


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

lflorack said:


> Ordered a Kindle 3 for my wife (I already have a Kindle 2) on Saturday and it will arrive today.


My wife decided that since I was nice enough to order her a Kindle, she'd give the K3 to me and I could give her my K2. Isn't she good to me? 

Anyway, the K3 is better than the K2 in several ways. The screen contrast is better, it's smaller and lighter and I hear the battery is longer-lasting too (but I can't confirm that yet). I also think the page-turning speed is a little better too. The K2 is definitely a great unit but the K3 is even better.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I got a message that the battery was empty and needing charging. I plugged in the charger but the kindle 3 would not charge or turn on. 

I found, on the internet, a fix for my problem:

1) hold power switch on for 30 seconds and then release.

2) wait 20 seconds for the screen to start flashing.

3) plug in charger to the Kindle.

4) wait for the Kindle to charge (about 2 hours).

This did work for me and the empty battery message went away after a couple of mins. At this point it bought up a normal kindle screen and it did charge up the battery.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

_1) hold power switch on for 30 seconds and then release._ that means you force reset and did reboot whole device. K1 has Reset button under back cover for same function.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

klang said:


> As far as I know, you can't get content from Amazon through your computer to the Kindle. You can transfer other content though, like PDF's or .mobi files.


I bought one for a friend who does not have wifi, so I first tried to use my laptop's internet to transfer / download the books, and it did not work. So now I have brought it home with me to use my wifi network to do it - still no success in getting it done.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

cweave02 said:


> I bought one for a friend who does not have wifi, so I first tried to use my laptop's internet to transfer / download the books, and it did not work. So now I have brought it home with me to use my wifi network to do it - still no success in getting it done.


Have you gone into the wifi settings from settings off the home screen?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

cweave02 said:


> I bought one for a friend who does not have wifi, so I first tried to use my laptop's internet to transfer / download the books, and it did not work. So now I have brought it home with me to use my wifi network to do it - still no success in getting it done.


While on the home screen, if you hit menu you will see an option turn wireless on/off.

As for transfering via PC, it does work I do it all the time. You download the content to your PC. Connect the Kindle to a USB port and drag and drop. It's that simple.

This might be of help.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200375630

Mike


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

For whatever it's worth... I cashed in some rewards points for Amazon gift certificates, and I got myself a Kindle. It just arrived today.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> For whatever it's worth... I cashed in some rewards points for Amazon gift certificates, and I got myself a Kindle. It just arrived today.


Cool, enjoy. 

I've got a DX and we just got a Kindle 3 for my daughter for Christmas.

I recommend a hard case. Something that will prevent something pressing on the screen when it's sitting around or in a bag. I had mine out of it's case and the screen got dinged in a bag going out to the beach. Amazon replaced it for free BTW. 

Mike


----------

